# MAC Chromeglasses/Milani Glitzy Glosses Swatches



## Brelki (Feb 12, 2007)

On NC20 skin with flash
Top Row, from left to right (All MAC chromeglass): pinkocrasy, chromaliving, uberpeach, metalphysical, sunmetal
Bottom Row, from left to right (Both Milani glitzy gloss):  08, 07


----------



## Brelki (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay, I figured I'd try to take a better pic this time--that one is almost washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It made 08 look just like metalphysical (which it obviously doesn't! lol)


----------

